# Whole Foods Needs A Change Quickly



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Drivers, customers shoulder to shoulder picking up bags, etc, is ridiculous. It's just a matter of time when some of these stores close down due to the virus. Way too small of an area to hold the packages combined with too many drivers, customers picking up packages.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

At least they pay you well....oh wait...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

If every one is being told to practice social distancing and people to do not comply, how is that the market's fault?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

GrumpZilla said:


> Drivers, customers shoulder to shoulder picking up bags, etc, is ridiculous. It's just a matter of time when some of these stores close down due to the virus. Way too small of an area to hold the packages combined with too many drivers, customers picking up packages.


Good to Know that you have Money to shop at Whole Foods


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

One thing I like about Wal-Mart deliveries. Just park, enter the stall I'm parked in, they bring out and load me up.



New Uber said:


> Good to Know that you have Money to shop at Whole Foods


I assume he is a delivery driver, since this is in the Flex section........


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

New Uber said:


> Good to Know that you have Money to shop at Whole Foods


The original poster is doing it as gig work.

Also, Whole Foods is just a shop. Some of the stuff they sell is more expensive but it's not an Apple Store.

I need to go find some threads to troll saying "heh, you can afford a phone on an Uber driver's wage?" or "so you're saying you can afford fast food, why not make meals at home and save money?"


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> If every one is being told to practice social distancing and people to do not comply, how is that the market's fault?


While I think having to stand in line at a store is total BS... if there are too many customers inside the store then its up to the market to keep the number of customers limited to keep the distance between them.

I think it is Wal*Mart who is now setting up 1-way aisles so you don't have two people coming at each other looking for items close to each other. However even that won't stop those passing by you while you get your items.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> While I think having to stand in line at a store is total BS... if there are too many customers inside the store then its up to the market to keep the number of customers limited to keep the distance between them.
> 
> I think it is Wal*Mart who is now setting up 1-way aisles so you don't have two people coming at each other looking for items close to each other. However even that won't stop those passing by you while you get your items.


So, let me understand this: We live in a country with a democratic government and a set of Bill of Rights which allows AND PROTECTS what is now the overwhelming majority of people being selfish jerks insisting upon their own desires first and where if a government entity were to attempt to institute any type of a lockdown or quarantine or otherwise limit the movement of people there will be lawyers coming out of the woodwork to fight that insisting people be allowed to do what they want to do when and where they please, yet you are coming on here complaining that a commercial business is not instituting direct control of the public? Ironic isn't it?

Sure, that market should be taking those steps to "HELP" limit people being too close together, but that in no way relieves or absolves a persons direct first priority to be respectful and courteous to others and observe social distancing.

SHAME on those people causing the problem you are seeing.



New Uber said:


> Good to Know that you have Money to shop at Whole Foods


It is not called "Whole Paycheck" for nothing... &#129315;


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

People with EBT shop at Whole Foods.


----------

